# NEW YORK | Sendero Verde | 128m | 419ft | 37 fl | 15 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*L+M files new building plans for Sendero Verde*



> L+M Development Partners has filed plans for another building that will be part of its Sendero Verde project.
> The plans, which were pre-filed on January 31, detail a 219-foot tall structure at 60 East 112th Street that accommodates 315 units. The 15-story building will be nearly 700,000 s/f, with 545,00 s/f for residential space, a 95,000 s/f community facility and 27,000 s/f set aside for commercial space, according to the filing.
> 
> This building will be part of the city-backed SustaiNYC development called Sendero Verde that encompasses the block of East 111th to 112th Streets between Madison and Park Avenues. A development team led by Jonathan Rose Companies and L+M Development Partners that includes Handel Architects and community partners, was tasked to create a mixed-use project that will become *the largest passive house in the country* while offering 655 affordable housing units.


*Rose Companies files plans for 384-unit resi complex in East Harlem*'



> The building, which the company is developing with L+M Development Partners, will be located at 1681 Madison Avenue and span about 346,000 square feet, split between roughly 318,000 square feet of residential space and 28,000 square feet of commercial space. It will rise 37 stories with 384 residential units.
> [...]
> 
> The city selected Jonathan Rose Companies and L+M last February to build Sendero Verde in East Harlem, a 751,000-square-foot mixed use development. The project will feature 655 rent-regulated apartments, a charter school, a supermarket, a YMCA, a community center and a health care center, and it will be on city-owned lots between East 111th and 112th streets between Madison and Park avenues.
> The project is expected to include 163 affordable housing units and 79 senior citizen housing units.


rendering (dated)


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the project is well underway but the tall tower will come later.










30 New Developments in East Harlem as Second Avenue Subway Extension Inches Closer


1399 Park, 1399 Park Avenue & The Cereza, 1790 Third Avenue : While Harlem has generated much ink and attention over the past few years, its counterpart to the east has hardly stayed silent. On the contrary, the




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

JV closes on $223M loan for affordable East Harlem development | Real Estate Weekly


Jonathan Rose Companies, L+M Development and Acacia Network land funding for second and final phase of Sendero Verde.




rew-online.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

30 New Developments in East Harlem as Second Avenue Subway Extension Inches Closer


1399 Park, 1399 Park Avenue & The Cereza, 1790 Third Avenue : While Harlem has generated much ink and attention over the past few years, its counterpart to the east has hardly stayed silent. On the contrary, the




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Construction Update: Sendero Verde — FIELD CONDITION


Superstructure is rising at the phase two tower at affordable housing development Sendero Verde in East Harlem by developers Jonathan Rose Companies, L+M Development Partners, and Acacia Network. Designed by Handel Architects, the 34-story phase two tower sits at the northwest corner of the full blo




fieldcondition.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Construction Update: Sendero Verde — FIELD CONDITION


Superstructure has reached the half way mark at the phase two tower at affordable housing development Sendero Verde in East Harlem by developers Jonathan Rose Companies, L+M Development Partners, and Acacia Network. Designed by Handel Architects, the 34-story phase two tower sits at the northwest co




fieldcondition.com


----------

